# Überwintern von Teichpflanzen



## grille (24. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!
In Anbetracht der derzeitigen Temperaturen kommen so manche Gedanken zum Winter auf.
Dazu bitte meine Frage:
Kann man schwimmende Teichpflanzen im Kübel und bei ca 12Grad überwintern?Müßte ich da öfters das Wasser wechseln?Das wäre der Raum,in dem auch die Topfpflanzen im Winter stehen,aber da ich den Teich erst seit heuer habe,leider keine Ahnung,ob das bei Teichpflanzen auch funktionieren würde.
Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.
LG grille


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überwintern von Teichpflanzen*

Hi Grille,

tropische Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wasserhyazinte, __ Wassersalat oder Schwimmfarne kommen nur sehr schwer über den Winter. Meißt wird vergessen das Tropenpflanzen die in voller Sonne wachsen täglich min. 12 Std. helles Licht benötigen und es hier in Dezember zur Sonnenwende kaum mehr 7 Std. hell ist (dazu dann nur noch ein Minimum der Lichtmenge des Sommers vorhanden ist). Ohne eine künstliche 12 stündige Zusatzbeleuchtung und Wassertemperaturen um 20 Grad braucht man es gar nicht erst versuchen diese Pflanzen zu überwintern. (klappt noch am ehesten in einem Tropen-Aquarium, aber selbst da kümmern die Pflanzen den Winter über meißt und werden immer kleiner) 
Kompostieren und im Frühjahr neue besorgen ist einfacher und billiger

MfG Frank


----------



## Bakerman (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überwintern von Teichpflanzen*

Hi
wollt mich an das Thema anhängen.
Wie sieht es den mit heimischen Pflanzen in Pflanzinsel und Pflanztaschen aus?
Abdecken, miteinfrieren lassen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überwintern von Teichpflanzen*

Den heimischen Pflanzen sollte das normalerweise nichts ausmachen.
Abdecken mit Luftpolsterfolie sollte unterstützend helfen. Ich decke einen Teil vor dem ersten größeren Frost ab.


----------



## jolantha (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überwintern von Teichpflanzen*

Meine Pflanzinseln mache ich leer, und setzte die Töpfe in die Flachzone, dort schaffen sie es eigentlich ganz gut. Die Pflanzinseln nehme ich raus und überwintere sie im Trockenen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überwintern von Teichpflanzen*

Hi Andreas,

heimische Sumpfpflanzen vertragen auch das komplett einfrieren. Schwimminseln sollten aber aus dem Teich genommen werden (könnten je nach Konstruktion vom Eis zerdrückt werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## grille (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überwintern von Teichpflanzen*

Hallo Frank,
besten Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung.
LG gille


----------



## Bakerman (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überwintern von Teichpflanzen*

Da bin ich aber beruhigt,
hatte zuvor einen kleinen Naturteich bei dem die Pflanzen in der Randzone im Boden wuchsen.
Den Teich deckte ich komplett Luftpolsterfolie ab und machte mir eigentlich keine Gedanken um die Pflanzen, da sie jedes Jahr wieder weiter wuchsen.
Wie sieht es mit Pflanztaschen im Teich aus, sollte man die tiefer hängen damit sie nicht vom Eis eingeschlossen werden?
(Ist bei meiner Aufhängekonstruktion möglich)

Salü
Andreas


----------

